

Dogecoin Paper Wallet - wellsosaurus
http://dogecoinpaperwallet.net/

======
pravka
+/u/dogetipbot 1000....oh, wait. wrong subreddit. ;)

------
Floens
Good to see dogecoin getting its own paper wallet.

------
oakwhiz
Now we just need a Fedoracoin paper wallet...

------
cemregr
This is great!

------
ultimatedelman
such pointless. many stupid. wow.

